# Didier splitter rebuild



## mtnwkr (Jul 18, 2016)

Picked up this Didier MF26 two weeks ago for $200 in non running condition. I got it running pretty easy and split some 3' chunks of old, dry maple with huge knots that my buddies splitter couldn't handle. I decided to build this thing back up and I'll post my progress here.


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 18, 2016)

I stripped off what I could and spent hours degreasing and cleaning and prepping for paint. Getting years of oil and crud off was a challenge! I wiped her down with acetone and rolled on a coat of Rustoleum rusty metal primer.


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 18, 2016)

The engine ran, and ran fine but was old and tired and full of dents and rust. Time for a re-power! Had a coupon for the $99 HF honda clone. The extra HP couldn't hurt anyways.. I filled up the fluids and set it on a board and pulled the cord. Fired up on second pull and sat there humming along. Much quieter and should work well. The old Lovejoy coupler will be an exact fit.


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 18, 2016)

Here is how it sits tonight. Rolled on the coat of rustoleum semi gloss black. Will match my trailer build  I'll let it sit baking in the sun for the next few days while waiting for the filter assembly and deciding what to do about the tiny fluid reservoir. The last owner replaced the control valve a year ago with an auto return. It sure works nice.. 
I still need to pull the wheels off and paint them. Luckily the tires seem to be holding air just fine.


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 18, 2016)

I pulled off the brass guilds that attach to the slide as they were worn and grooved and allowed for a lot of slop. I took them into work and trued them up on the mill. This is a common wear problem on these splitters. Should be good as new now, wish I had gotten a before picture but if you have one of these splitters you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Jul 19, 2016)

$200 was a steal, the resto is looking good so far, keep us posted, I have a homemade splitter that looks very similar. It actualy belongs to my uncle who built it a long time ago but he doesn't use it anymore. My only complaint is it sits so low to the ground.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks like it's only knee high? Wouldn't be too tough to make a lift kit for it.


----------



## husqvarna257 (Jul 19, 2016)

Is the new motor on it yet? When I was in the market I almost got a Harbor freight but I saw a motor for the same price at Home depot on line with a 3 year warranty, not a 90 day. On the other hand I hear the HF motors are just finee


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 19, 2016)

It is low, but I decided to leave it that way rather than modify it. I'm trying to keep the costs less than I could have bought a newer one for. I figure I can run one end up on ramps or work off the side of my trailer. 
I purchased a filter kit, still need to find hose barbs that will work. So far I have about $345 in this thing.


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 20, 2016)

I got the engine mounted up. The Lovejoy coupler fit up perfect. I mounted the brass slides, they now fit tight. Real tight, but I'm sure they'll wear in with the first stroke or two. I cleaned up the old tank for now. I suppose it's worked well enough this long... 
I have my filter assembly, I'll pick up the hardware I need and some new fluid tomorrow and get everything running soon!


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Finally got it all finished up. I got the filter plumbed in, new low pressure hoses, wheels painted with silver Hammertone paint. I like that paint as it hides imperfections well. I modified the muffler heat shield so it would blow the exhaust up and away and then powdercoated it to match.
50lbs of air in the tires and a full tank of gas, I should be set to go for a while!


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## backhoelover (Jul 24, 2016)

damn that thing is sweet


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 24, 2016)

You sure that clear tubing is rated for the heat? I'm sure with such a small tank that oil gets pretty darn hot.

Proper suction line is pretty expensive ($10/ft for 1.25" was what I recently paid)


----------



## mtnwkr (Jul 24, 2016)

It's rated for 175* F and listed as safe for hydraulic line use. I doubt it'll see temps much over that. The fluid itself starts breaking down around 200*. Split for a while, stack for a while as it cools, split, stack, repeat. 
Didiers only use 5/8" ID tubing.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 24, 2016)

I guess keep an eye on it. I've never seen that type of hose used on a splitter before.

Generally speaking hydraulic systems and even the cheaper hydraulic oil are ok until about 250*, though normal temps should be in the 150-180* area.

My splitter has a 5 gal tank and it will get hot enough that you can sizzle spit on the cylinder rod.


----------



## Erik B (Jul 24, 2016)

mtnwkr said:


>


You did a good job on the rebuild. Should give you years of service.


----------



## mtnwkr (Aug 19, 2016)

The small Hydro fluid tank was bothering me. I scavenged the steel and stainless fittings and welded this up. I only had to buy the breather/filler cap, $20.
It's 8x8x14". It should give me 3.875 gallons, with the sump and return hose barbs further apart, for better cooling. I'll get it mounted up this weekend and snap a few more pictures.


----------



## mtnwkr (Aug 20, 2016)

All finished up(again). The tank came out well! I also fabbed up a handle to the front for moving in and out of my trailer and around the yard easier. I added a stiffener between the old mount on the I-beam and one of the open holes on the side of the new engine. It removed ALL of the vibration that the motor had. New Gates hose replaced the clear/braided hose I had before. I also modified the muffler to redirect the exhaust up and away instead of at the filter/hoses, and then powder coated it black again. 
A lift kit is next on the list, the top of the beam is only about 16" off the ground as it sits now. It's nice when I have Big Wood but most of the time it's just hard on the back.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 23, 2016)

Any reason to have the return on the tank not toward the top?


----------



## mtnwkr (Aug 24, 2016)

Dumping in from the top causes bubbles. Watching the old tank with the ram extended and the fluid dumping in and bubbling up, I figured I'd just make sure it always pumped in below the fluid level. Should help stir things up too I suppose.


----------



## Foothill (Aug 24, 2016)

I love mine. I'll try and post picks of it someday. 
Actually prefer it being low to the ground, you can roll big rounds right up on the splitter without ever having to Lift. 
I just pull the splitter up to the log pile, get a nice foam kneepad to kneel down on and start rolling and cracking them pushing the split pieces over to the other side never have to bend over this way; much easier on my back and I'm 41 years old and in great shape. 
Never lift or bend over? What other splitter can do that for you?

Oh. And as it runs within a few minutes or sometimes as soon as I drop the end down the ground bar buries and gets splitter even lower making things even easier and locks in place. 
Nice work mtnwkr!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMK Services (Apr 11, 2019)

mtnwkr said:


> All finished up(again). The tank came out well! I also fabbed up a handle to the front for moving in and out of my trailer and around the yard easier. I added a stiffener between the old mount on the I-beam and one of the open holes on the side of the new engine. It removed ALL of the vibration that the motor had. New Gates hose replaced the clear/braided hose I had before. I also modified the muffler to redirect the exhaust up and away instead of at the filter/hoses, and then powder coated it black again.
> A lift kit is next on the list, the top of the beam is only about 16" off the ground as it sits now. It's nice when I have Big Wood but most of the time it's just hard on the back.




Great Job on the Splitter !!
Can you tell me What Gates Hose is on there, Multipurpose ?
HARD to find 5/8" Hydraulic Suction Hose !!!


----------



## Gabby3545 (Jul 27, 2022)

I have an old Didier splitter but it has air in it. How do I bleed off the air and which hose do I need to disconnect to accomplish that? I'm an old broad and I need HELP!


----------



## Bill G (Jul 27, 2022)

Welcome, since this is an old thread you might need to start a new one to generate a reply


----------



## CMK Services (Jul 27, 2022)

Gabby3545 said:


> I have an old Didier splitter but it has air in it. How do I bleed off the air and which hose do I need to disconnect to accomplish that? I'm an old broad and I need HELP!


Hello, you do NOT have to disconnect any hoses to bleed air. system will self-bleed.
Remove oil tank cap and check level., should be about 1-1/2" from top when full.
there is a procedure for adding hydraulic oil. basically, start machine run ram all the way out, stop engine check oil level.
then start again and run ram all the way in, stop engine, check level. 
Then rub ram in and out several times, stop engine and check oil.

I have to find copy of manual and will copy instructions for you. I use AW32 Hydraulic oil.

Give me a little time. someone on here has uploaded the Didier Manual, very helpful
Good Luck


----------



## Gabby3545 (Jul 28, 2022)

CMK Services said:


> Hello, you do NOT have to disconnect any hoses to bleed air. system will self-bleed.
> Remove oil tank cap and check level., should be about 1-1/2" from top when full.
> there is a procedure for adding hydraulic oil. basically, start machine run ram all the way out, stop engine check oil level.
> then start again and run ram all the way in, stop engine, check level.
> ...


My son came over today and looked in the reservoir. Said it was low, added hydraulic and it's working again. Now I feel like an idiot!


----------



## Gabby3545 (Jul 28, 2022)

Gabby3545 said:


> My son came over today and looked in the reservoir. Said it was low, added hydraulic and it's working again. Now I feel like an idiot!


CMK Services, Would absolutely LOVE to have a manual on this old thing. It's a beast when running properly. I guess when it blew fluid out of the reservoir yesterday, it purged itself. I thought it was too full so didn't even consider adding more. Live and learn.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 28, 2022)

Gabby3545 said:


> My son came over today and looked in the reservoir. Said it was low, added hydraulic and it's working again. Now I feel like an idiot!


Trust me.......No reason to feel like an idiot. I once replaced a fuel pump on a truck when the only problem was my toddler son was playing in the cab and switched the dual tank switch to rear which had a hole in it. We all make simple mistakes. Some of us like myself do it more often than others.......


----------



## Gabby3545 (Jul 28, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Trust me.......No reason to feel like an idiot. I once replaced a fuel pump on a truck when the only problem was my toddler son was playing in the cab and switched the dual tank switch to rear which had a hole in it. We all make simple mistakes. Some of us like myself do it more often than others.......


Haha! Thanks for the reminder. I basically know nothing about hydraulics except the world would be a much harder place without them. I have a JD1025R with an FEL so I guess I best learn more about them.


----------



## CMK Services (Jul 28, 2022)

Gabby3545 said:


> CMK Services, Would absolutely LOVE to have a manual on this old thing. It's a beast when running properly. I guess when it blew fluid out of the reservoir yesterday, it purged itself. I thought it was too full so didn't even consider adding more. Live and learn.


Not a Problem, please contact member " wife'nhubby" on this site, VERY helpful!
She can email you copy, send her a PM.

CMK Services

Report
Wife'nHubby​


----------



## CMK Services (Jul 28, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Trust me.......No reason to feel like an idiot. I once replaced a fuel pump on a truck when the only problem was my toddler son was playing in the cab and switched the dual tank switch to rear which had a hole in it. We all make simple mistakes. Some of us like myself do it more often than others.......


Please contact "wife"nhubby" on this site for copy of Didier Manual


----------

